# need stereo help for 92 maxima



## battleworthy (Nov 1, 2004)

Im having trouble rewiring a new stereo to the old harness.....I got the 1992 nissan maxima from the owner and the wires were cut and left without labels.....the wires are separated into two sections..the wire colors in one section are yellow, orange, green, blue, brown with black stripe....the wires in the other section are yellow with green stripe, red with yellow stripe, blue with grey hatches, brown with white stripe, brown with gray hatches, green with yellow stripes, black with white stripes, and 2 black wires with red stripes...can someone please tell me which wire colors of an after-market stereo these wires coordinate with?...thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://mattblehm.com/faq/wiring_info/

hope that helps.
If not, here's the entire Nissan service manual on PDF..
http://www.iposer.com/TBO/Nissan & Infinity FSMs/Nissan Maxima/

the oldest one is for a '94, but the colors for your wires *should* be the same.


----------

